
James Damore and David Gudeman Class Action Complaint Against Google - MollyR
https://www.dropbox.com/s/f6p02fijxrd7c6m/20180108%20Damore%20-%20Complaint_fs.pdf?dl=0
======
danielvf
Almost all of the discussion about this focuses on what Damore did/said.

This is an interesting document because the lawsuit will be mostly about what
Google did and said. This document this tells one side of that story.

Importantly, this doesn't just vaguely talk about "discrimination", but lists
many specific instances of it. It's worth a read.

Also, twenty pages of memes...

~~~
mrunkel
Well, it is what Damore claims google did.

~~~
kokozavro
They mention complaints to HR and dismissive responses - you'd think they
wouldn't lie about such things. It's pretty obvious to me that "bash white
men" was an acceptable thing to say at Google.

------
mrunkel
It seems pretty obvious that he and his fellow complainant were fired for the
quality/content of their ideas, not their class.

To me, there is a large difference between discriminating against someone
because of their beliefs vs. their skin color.

Would it make sense that a pharmaceutical company needs to keep working with a
scientist that only believes in homeopathic treatments? Does a construction
company need to keep working with a engineer that the believes the earth is
flat?

~~~
insickness
> To me, there is a large difference between discriminating against someone
> because of their beliefs vs. their skin color.

So discriminating against Muslims is okay?

